# Eclipse Java Applet größe ändern aber wie?



## sinanimasyon (30. Apr 2009)

Hallo java Freunde.

Bin total-Anfänger im Thema Java und froh, hier viele interessante Themen gefunden zuhaben.

Was ich "leider" trotz meiner Suche nicht finden konnte, ist die Einstellung der Größe vom Java Applet.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem (zur Veranschaulichung) in Eclipse einen Code kopiert und dies 
laufen lassen.

Zwar konnte ich das Applet starten aber vom Würfel ist nur 1/4 zusehen ;(

Hier nocheinmal ein Bild:





Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, das der Würfel ganz zusehen ist??? 
Sorry wenn ich den Thread in falscher Kategorie eröffnet habe. 
Bin euch für jede Hilfe herzlich dankbar.

gruß
sinanimasyon


----------



## Schandro (30. Apr 2009)

Poste mal den dazugehörigen Code..

Normalerweise bindet man Applets in eine Webseite ein und beim einbinden kann man auch die Größe mit angeben. 
Normalerweise öffnet man Applets nicht in einem Fenster.


----------



## sinanimasyon (30. Apr 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Poste mal den dazugehörigen Code..
> 
> Normalerweise bindet man Applets in eine Webseite ein und beim einbinden kann man auch die Größe mit angeben.
> Normalerweise öffnet man Applets nicht in einem Fenster.



Hi Schandro
danke dir für die schnelle Antwort Also die "Größe des Applets" war eigentlich von mir schlecht ausgedrückt worden. Sorry*
Ich meinte die Größe von dem, was im Applet ausgegeben wird 

Sorry bin wirklich total am Anfang ;(

Hier ist der Code:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.util.*;

public class AnalogUhr extends Applet {

    public void init() {
        setBackground(new Color(255,255,255));
    }

    Image buffer;
    Graphics2D gBuffer;

    Calendar date;

    int nn=125, r=100; // Zentrum und Radius

    public void paint(Graphics g) {

        // Double-Buffering
        if (buffer==null) {
            buffer=createImage(this.getSize().width, this.getSize().height);
            gBuffer=(Graphics2D)buffer.getGraphics();
        }
        gBuffer.clearRect(0,0,this.getSize().width, this.getSize().height);

        // Antialiasing
        gBuffer.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING,
            RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);

        gBuffer.setColor(new Color(0,0,0));
        gBuffer.drawOval(nn-2,nn-2,4,4);

        // Striche bei 3, 6, 9 und 12 Uhr
        for (int i=0;i<4;i++) {
            gBuffer.drawLine(
                nn+(int)((r-7)*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(90*i))),
                nn+(int)((r-7)*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(90*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(90*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(90*i))));
        }
        // Striche bei jeder Stunde
        for (int i=0;i<12;i++) {
            gBuffer.drawLine(
                nn+(int)((r-5)*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(30*i))),
                nn+(int)((r-5)*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(30*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(30*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(30*i))));
        }
        // Striche bei jeder Minute (optional)
        for (int i=0;i<60;i++) {
            gBuffer.drawLine(
                nn+(int)((r-2)*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(6*i))),
                nn+(int)((r-2)*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(6*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(6*i))),
                nn+(int)(r*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(6*i))));
        }

        date = new GregorianCalendar();

        int hours = date.get(Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY);
        int minutes = date.get(Calendar.MINUTE);
        int seconds = date.get(Calendar.SECOND);

        // Stunden
        gBuffer.drawLine(
            nn,nn,nn+(int)(60*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(hours%12*30+minutes/2.0-90))),
            nn+(int)(60*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(hours%12*30+minutes/2.0-90))));

        // Minuten
        gBuffer.drawLine(
            nn,nn,nn+(int)(85*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(minutes*6-90))),
            nn+(int)(85*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(minutes*6-90))));

        // Sekunden
        gBuffer.setColor(new Color(170,170,170));
        gBuffer.drawLine(
            nn,nn,nn+(int)(90*Math.cos(Math.toRadians(seconds*6-90))),
            nn+(int)(90*Math.sin(Math.toRadians(seconds*6-90))));

        g.drawImage (buffer, 0, 0, this);

        // Verzögerung
        try {Thread.sleep(50);}
        catch (InterruptedException e) {}

        repaint();
    }

    public void update(Graphics g) {paint(g);}
}
```


Nochmals vielen Dank
Gruß


----------



## Der Müde Joe (30. Apr 2009)

ein setSize(500,500) ins init sollte reichen


----------



## Schandro (30. Apr 2009)

Angezeigt wirds bei mir ohne Probleme.
Falls du die Größe der Uhr ändern willst:
Zeile 16


> int nn=125, r=100; // Zentrum und Radius


Einfach den Radius verändern


----------



## sinanimasyon (30. Apr 2009)

Hey ich danke euch beiden für die Hilfe 
Habe einfach "int nn=125, r=100;" Werte reduziert und schon passt es   (thanks an Schandro)  

Gruß


----------

